# In case u have not heard of "The Scene".



## titun (Nov 27, 2006)

I guess most people have seen the episodes of "*The Scene*", the famous series on DVD ripper group's working style.

I just found out while using LimeWire & posting here out of curiosity, if in case someone does not know about it.

I saw this series is very popular & has been downloaded countless times. 
I suggest to read the FAQs and download all of current season 2.0 as well as older episodes in good quality AVI format from the Archieve.

So in case you have not entered THE SCENE, here is the *route*


----------



## outlaw (Nov 27, 2006)

i've seen 1 small clip/episode


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 27, 2006)

I am a regular viewer.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw some which came in the PC mag DVD


----------



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2006)

I watched two episodes but understood nothing of whatever was going on. All I could see were two people instant messaging.


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote above.

I hope you watched the first two cause the characters and episodes are linked. Each episode gave an insight to a character which would make no sense if you watch it randomly. 

Read some intro stuff on wiki or some other place if you are still clueless about whats happening. It is really the stuff to indulge in if you have too much time to kill. Even if you do have time and watch the show, one would still ask why on earth did I see this!


----------



## knight17 (Nov 29, 2006)

I watched some episodes from digit DVD


----------



## aryayush (Nov 29, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Quote above.
> 
> I hope you watched the first two cause the characters and episodes are linked. Each episode gave an insight to a character which would make no sense if you watch it randomly.
> 
> Read some intro stuff on wiki or some other place if you are still clueless about whats happening. It is really the stuff to indulge in if you have too much time to kill. Even if you do have time and watch the show, one would still ask why on earth did I see this!


Thanks, I'll look it up now because I certainly quilify the requirement of having too much time to kill.


----------



## titun (Nov 29, 2006)

> It is really the stuff to indulge in if you have too much time to kill. Even if you do have time and watch the show, one would still ask why on earth did I see this!



U r kind of right Sourabh, u might feel wasting a lil bit of time, but u will not regret watching it. I just watched episode 13. The lead player was cracking though a win ftp server. So technical, geeky , atleast far better than most of our bollywood song n dance films.

Digit geeks should take a look. I am posting direct download links. The avi file sizes range from 30 MB to 120 MB, but worth downloading. After watching first episode I took the pain of downloading them all with my Airtel GPRS dialup like broadband connection.
*Season 1*
Episode 1
Episode 2
Episode 3
Episode 4
Episode 5
Episode 6
Episode 7
Episode 8
Episode 9
Episode 10
Episode 11
Episode 12
Episode 13
Episode 14
Episode 15
Episode 16
Episode 17
Episode 18
Episode 19
Episode 20
*Season 2*
Episode 2.0
Episode 2.1
Episode 2.2
Episode 2.3
Episode 2.4
Episode 2.5
Episode 2.6
Episode 2.7
Episode 2.8
Episode 2.9
Episode 2.10
Episode 2.11
Episode 2.12
Episode 2.13
Episode 2.14
Episode 2.15
Episode 2.16
Episode 2.17
Episode 2.18
Episode 2.19


----------



## aryayush (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh, is it all technical, geeky stuff? I had thought it would be something funny.


----------



## titun (Nov 29, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Oh, is it all technical, geeky stuff? I had thought it would be something funny.



What can I say, a alpha geek is saying this ? I believe this is certainly not techie than you buddy     .Watch episode 13 alone to see how exciting it is.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't like TOO much geeky stuff. For example, sentences like this 'The lead player was cracking though a win ftp server.' don't really excite me. 

I'll still give it a shot. Thanks for all the links! I've added a rep point.


----------

